# SIMATIC S7-300 + Laststromversorgung PS 307, AC 120/230V DC 24V, 5A



## Kai35 (12 Oktober 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]SIMATIC S7-300 + Laststromversorgung PS 307, AC 120/230V DC 24V, 5A[/FONT]*
  CPU 314C-2 DP 24 DE/16 DA 6ES7314-6CG03-0AB0   
Die SPS ist gebraucht, ist aber voll funktionsfähig.
Bitte realistische Preisvorstellungen.


----------



## vierlagig (12 Oktober 2009)

Kai35 schrieb:


> Bitte realistische Preisvorstellungen.



... 75 Dmark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Oktober 2009)

Kai35 schrieb:


> Anzahl der HW-Schnittstellen seriell TTY 0 ,
> Anzahl der HW-Schnittstellen USB 0 ,
> Anzahl der HW-Schnittstellen  parallel 0



Hallo,

warum hast Du die ganzen Schnittstellen ausgebaut?


----------



## vierlagig (12 Oktober 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> warum hast Du die ganzen Schnittstellen ausgebaut?



*rolf* ... menno, jetz hat er es gelöscht


----------



## jabba (12 Oktober 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... 75 Dmark


 
Hatte das bei euch nicht einen anderen Namen ?

Hab hier noch ein paar Millionen von der Zeit davor rumliegen.*ROFL*

Aber Spass beiseite , realistisch 200€


----------



## vierlagig (12 Oktober 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Aber Spass beiseite , realistisch 200€



kommt in die nähe meines vorschlages


----------

